# FS: All-weather Allroad Mats



## djg21 (Oct 9, 2010)

I kust sold my '02 Allorad, and have a full set of premium Allroad mats that need a home. $50 plus shipping.


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

still got these?


----------



## djg21 (Oct 9, 2010)

*I sent a PM*

Still have them!


----------



## cadillacbart (Sep 16, 2010)

*Anywhere near Denver, CO*

By chance?


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

Sold to me!!!!!


----------

